# Japanese Knifes : Moritaka vs Kikuichi vs Takayuki



## keev (Dec 13, 2014)

Getting my first 'proper'Japanese Knife. Though not a noob, the more i learn the more questions arises. :-D

Been cooking over 20 years, and kinda new and a little overwhelm trying to figure what would be best to purchase.

Have used and owned about everything else, henckel, wusthof, global, shun among others.

Preference: something with a thin, longer blade, preferably with a Japanese edge, right handed, Japanese handle

Just was curious what would be the top brands to choose under $400 a piece.

Please ANY correct advise would be appreciated. Assume I am an idiot and know nothing.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

For $400 you'll have quite a selection. 

What size are you looking for ?
Just the one, or are you looking for a couple ?
Any preference on steel or aesthetics ?


----------



## keev (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks I did read back a little on the forum. I realize this question been asked many many times.

I want something that would last so hence spending a little more $$.

I lost most of my knifes when my tools were stolen.

Just working with my wusthofs from home.

Would like a kiritsuke 240mm:

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/moritaka13.html

a petty 105:

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/tskabl210pe.html

a deba 180mm

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/moritakadeba1.html

a gyuto 210mm(steel Damascus) over the course of a few month

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kiswwadagy24.html


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

There has been some contention over an over grind issue with the moritakas. Don't know if this is still an issue. 
I actually bought a 210 moritaka from cktg a year ago and I have no problems with the grind.
I do find it a very flat knife more in line with a nakiri than a gyuoto, that puts me off considering a 240. Just my personal preference. 
Other than that very nice knives, thin, light and good steel. Easy to sharpen.

Konosuke HD2 is a very well thought of line of knives. 
I have a 270 suji and like it a lot.

I'm sure you'll get plenty of other recommendations.

Ah, I see that Benuser beat me to it.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I just get the feeling here in your case that you should talk to a chef who really knows Japanese knives, that of course would be Jon at Japanese Knife Imports.

Rick


----------



## keev (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions and help.

I ended starting with one of this:

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kiswwadagy24.html

I don't mind the Dasmacus, though I plan to use it quite a bit till i get my collection together.

Next knife would be a shorter petty/utility knife.

Any suggestions?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@Keev I have basically a clone of that in 19c27. The patterned damascus looks suspiciously similar.





  








goko-1024x168.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 18, 2014








I know nothing for sure and it was sold as Goko, but a lot of the makers make stuff for multiple brands.

If it's anything like mine, I think you'll like it a lot!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

That didn't take long, pros don't fool around I guess.  As to your petty, the one you have picked out is a great choice if this is going to see some heavy use as Blue#2 holds its edge well, and sharpens up nicely like AEB-L.

Rick


----------



## keev (Dec 13, 2014)

Kikuichi.jpg




__
keev


__
Jan 7, 2015








it does have some eerily similarities.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif . this one is a laser out of the box. won't be using it at work till I get some new cutting boards. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## keev (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions!

Holding off on the petty for now.

Wont be getting the kiritsuke,

but looking at this 2 knifes next:

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/moritaka1.html

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/moritaka.html

An all purpose vegetable prep Nakiri and a general protein slicer sans bone.

They are both double edge which would prob work better for me at this moment.

I'm reading about the grind issues on Moritaka, I am willing to take the chance.

Partly, because I can get them at a decent price.

Would like a Deba, Boning, and Short Utility next.

Would appreciate Any comment , suggestion or experiences you can share...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As to a unique kinda utility, these are working knives in the supersteel SRS-15

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives-14/kitchen-knives/gesshin-kagero.html

Rick


----------



## chef kudo (Jan 8, 2015)

I have experience with

- Yanagi

- Deba

- Usuba

- Gyutou

- Sujihiki

You need Deba and Usuba.

I didn't know anything about "Sujihiki" till about 10yrs ago.

I am using "Takayuki INO x 240" as my main tool. I recommend this if you need to work/move fast.

if not, Konosuke.

Masamoto is the king.

Kikuichi was good.

Sakai, fine.

Konosuke, Wow

here is the link for Japanese vender in LA.

Hope this helps.

http://www.lamtc.com/

Best


----------

